# Hummingbirds



## Woodsman (Jun 1, 2020)

Sat outside in the early morning sun this AM and this little girl came to the feeder.


----------



## terri (Jun 1, 2020)

Beautiful girl!       The ruby throats have been appearing at our feeder for about the last week or so.


----------



## Woodsman (Jun 1, 2020)

terri said:


> Beautiful girl!       The ruby throats have been appearing at our feeder for about the last week or so.



Same here, about a week. I have seen the male too but not for a few days now


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 1, 2020)

Very nice captures.


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 1, 2020)

Great shots, both times ours has been spotted out front we were either coming or going and I haven't had a camera handy. So I really appreciate these!


----------



## BillM (Jun 1, 2020)

Great shots !!!!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 2, 2020)

I don't think they can get better then this..beautiful


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 2, 2020)

Superb shooting......


----------



## JoeW (Jun 2, 2020)

Love #3--great job.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 2, 2020)

I have yet to attract any here in Virginia and they likely passed through on their way to you.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 2, 2020)

Excellent shooting,# 1 for me on wing position.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice set.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 3, 2020)

Very nice! The background really makes them pop.


----------



## Woodsman (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks everyone.   It was early morning and they were very active at the feeder.   It was a great experience.


----------



## terri (Jun 6, 2020)

Early morning and also evening are wonderful times to watch the action.  We refer to the evening activity as Last Call.

They're so mean to each other sometimes.   One will be feeding, then another swoops in and delivers a full body slam to knock the other away.  Happens like lightening, and it's hilarious!


----------



## Woodsman (Jun 6, 2020)

terri said:


> Early morning and also evening are wonderful times to watch the action.  We refer to the evening activity as Last Call.
> 
> They're so mean to each other sometimes.   One will be feeding, then another swoops in and delivers a full body slam to knock the other away.  Happens like lightening, and it's hilarious!



We have watched them chase each other too.  Have you ever watched them take a shower in a sprinkler.   We had a lawn sprinkler, the kind that would send up numerous sprays on a bar so that the spray would slowly go up over and down then back the other way.  The Hummingbirds would hover in the spray and follow it back and forth to take a shower.


----------



## terri (Jun 6, 2020)

Haha, we haven't done that, but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 7, 2020)

Woodsman said:


> Sat outside in the early morning sun this AM and this little girl came to the feeder.
> 
> View attachment 192513
> 
> ...



Beautiful, nominated (#1) POTM


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 9, 2020)

Exellent set.

Well worth the POTM nomination.


----------

